# Favorite M&P bases



## CritterPoor (Sep 19, 2016)

Hey guys,

I've been making CP soap for about a year now and am having a blast.  I'm also interested in trying some M&P soaps as well.  My mom found some "soap stuff" at a garage sale this summer and got it for me, but it looks like the coloring is M&P coloring and not CP coloring.  Oops!  But it is just an excuse to try something new, right?

So, I'm unfamiliar with M&P bases, I know you can purchase them at most local craft stores, along with stores like Brambleberry and WSP and stuff.  i'm just wondering if anyone has experience with the different bases or has a favorite one to use.


----------



## Kamahido (Sep 19, 2016)

I like the Stephenson melt and pour from Bulk Apothecary. I usually buy the 25 pound blocks.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 19, 2016)

Essentials by Catalina in Southern California carries their own base, which is nice, and Stephenson's. My daughter found Stephenson's harder to work with when she started with it. She used Catalina's for several years before changing over, and I believe she still uses some of Catalina's own brand. Check shipping cost from the different suppliers. We never liked the Base from WSP


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 20, 2016)

Both Stephenson & SFIC are great bases. I've recently tried the Stephenson base with argan oil.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 20, 2016)

I too preferred SFIC when I was making M&P. I've used Essentials by Catalina bases as well with good results. I really did not like WSP base, but it seems others didn't have issues with it.


----------



## CTAnton (Sep 20, 2016)

another vote for SFIC bases...their honey base is loved by all my friends...


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 20, 2016)

My daughter hate the WSP base. She is the one that does our m&p or I shall say did. Sh has pretty much quit since raising Exotic Praying Mantis


----------



## dibbles (Sep 20, 2016)

CTAnton said:


> another vote for SFIC bases...their honey base is loved by all my friends...



My favorites were the goats milk, hemp seed and honey. Bramble Berry carries SFIC bases. Ordering directly from SFIC requires a huge minimum. Or at least it used to.


----------



## CritterPoor (Sep 21, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> My daughter hate the WSP base. She is the one that does our m&p or I shall say did. Sh has pretty much quit since raising Exotic Praying Mantis



Exotic Praying Mantis?  This sounds interesting


----------



## shimmersoap (Sep 25, 2016)

Crafter's Choice MP soap bases! Their expensive, but worth every penny i spend!


----------

